# Triptorelin



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any one used this peptide if I'm reading it right, it says it can restore hpta function with 100mcg


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't see much written about it . All I have found is that it's used in prostate cancer treatment.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I no me to I was hoping maybe Paul could maybe have a bit knowledge of it, if it can fully restore hormones with 100mcg, am thinking why isn't it protocol in pct, if it can or it's backed by studies I'll get some and write a thread coa my test levels are 3.4 would love it to be normal again


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe give hackskii a pm mate. He'll probably know


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm currently using Neorelin, which is Mod grf 129. The brand names, like CJC, or whatever are confusing.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Never heard of nerolin is that like ghrp2? This is the first pep I've read about that can so it says can restore htpa, but I will do when I wake up off kip nights on back holidays should be banned


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I've used trip in my last pct. have a look on pro muscle lots of info there.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@locust cheers I will do when I get hold of a laptop, how was your experience with it


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> I've used trip in my last pct. have a look on pro muscle lots of info there.


did it work?

lots of stories that its useless and one or two miracle anecdotes...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

And also That using it in the wrong way can permanently shut you down


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

m575 said:


> And also That using it in the wrong way can permanently shut you down


indeedio

1 dose, 100mcg can apparently restore hpta, however, repeated use will chemically castrate you.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

m118 said:


> indeedio
> 
> 1 dose, 100mcg can apparently restore hpta, however, repeated use will chemically castrate you.


which is what its primarily used for in prostate cancer patients I think


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with alot on here that it isnt as good as it is hyped to be, me and one of my friends have used trip (from different sources) and experienced little difference to how we felt, even though our blood work was normal, i did not feel any change physically eg libido, so i wouldnt personally use it again


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Pretty much same as iron. It didn't seem to affect pct any way other than usual. And in the end still had to use all the usual serms.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

wow such a mess!



guys,

it's all here, please read it.

i knew it since long time, i think those doctors from my country they knows their job ;-)

http://www.ergo-log.com/triptorelin.html


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Kalliste said:


> wow such a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one example everyone has seen but it has not been replicated on a wide scale even by doctors


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

so we have to find someone here in this forum who is gonna start PCT and just try it.

i would do it for sure but i am not using AAS and i am on peptides since 40days so i am fully recovered, luckly.



Superhorse said:


> thats the one example everyone has seen but it has not been replicated on a wide scale even by doctors


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

The problem is no one wants to risk it.

On a positive note Southern Research are now stocking it so it's probably a legit product compared to ergo or other sh1te


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

oh, i would risk it with no problems.

and not only Southern stocks it, mate.

maybe you take southern as a peptide's standard for quality, i understand it.



Superhorse said:


> The problem is no one wants to risk it.
> 
> On a positive note Southern Research are now stocking it so it's probably a legit product compared to ergo or other sh1te


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Yes I do since many of the others produce fakes especially something which is slightly more complex like Trip. No point risking poor product...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah, of course not!

;-)



Superhorse said:


> Yes I do since many of the others produce fakes especially something which is slightly more complex like Trip. No point risking poor product...


----------

